# ALSO New TV input advice needed



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I had a slightly similar problem trying to connect an older Denon A/V receiver with a newer HDMI front projector. I found an adapter at Monoprice that solved my problem. Here's a link.
https://www.monoprice.com/category/pages/2


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I wish my new TV had the Audio L-R!


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I would go with an analog video switch box (multiple yellow video red/white audio jack clusters).

The DVD player works (best with HDMI if available and) a close second best with component video (red, green, blue jacks) from player direct to TV and audio (white and another red) direct to the receiver. But then the button pushing and knob twisting to watch DVDs gets more complicated with or without the game console connected in any fashion and with or without the analog video switch box.


----------

